# Some dogs have it rough



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I was looking at my puppy today and thinking how he suffers with the rough living conditions I make him live with. Here are some pictures of him suffering in these rough conditions.
























If all dogs had it so rough, it would be a great world for dogs. Lets see some of your dogs rough conditions.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Poor Carsten!!

(Hey Carsten, you can always come stay with me if your mom's too mean to you!)


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, talk about the abuse. How can you live with yourself knowing he spends everyday like that . Looks like one beautiful, happy puppy to me(don't you love those head tilts to the side, he is just gorgeous!)


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

After our day out and about and visit to grandmas to see bailey- AND half hour rigorous walk.









Almost as if he was playing so rough he just dropped and fell asleep:









Baileys sleepover in the new apartment:









DOG PARK?!?!?!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

oh Inga i feel for that poooooooooooooor puppy!! how dare you!!!!! LOL


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I tell you what... the ASPCA is going to get a call from me for sure!!! 

That poor puppy.... just what kind of a person are you????? 

Inga, love the pictures... you're right - if other dogs lived like Carsten and most of the dogs on df, the world would be a much better place for them..


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

4 dogs3cats, I love the picture Dog Park?!?! so cute. 
The funny thing about Carsten is that he won't have any of the rough conditions. He helped himself to the pillow, it was not set up. He is a brat! He is lucky he is loved. LOL


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I know just how you feel. If Animal Control ever saw this:





I might just get an ear full about it


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Darkmoon... that's just sinful.... 

Here's Buck - suffering of course - no pillow for his head, no blanket to keep him warm - poor creature... I hate myself. 

One minute he's entertaining himself with his toys - next minute - sleeping like a baby... 












Sorry about the poor quality - it's my camera phone. Goin' digital soon - I promise.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Inga said:


> ]If all dogs had it so rough, it would be a great world for dogs. Lets see some of your dogs rough conditions.


Yes it sure looks like he has it rough



Here's a shot of Kenzie's tough life.










And here she is on the bed in the motorhome. Real tough--poor dog


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

If only the spca knew what was going on in this house. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Darkmoon Carter looks to be as spoiled Rotten as Carsten. He sure has a Handsome face. 
Renoman, the dog bones and toys scattered about suggests the poor dog has nothing to do during the day. LOL
I Luv Canines Looks like Kenzie has it rough too. I love the second picture. Dogs make sleeping into an art form. She looks so cozy.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Inga. That is terrible..HOOW could you?

Everyone should be ashamed of yourselves.

Everyone.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Inga. That is terrible..HOOW could you?
> 
> Everyone should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> Everyone.


I know, I know... just to make up for it, I'll give him an extra piece of cheese with his meds... I'm such a bad mommy... 

Inga, Carsten is such a beautiful pup. I hope you feel so horrible about his way of life


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

> the dog bones and toys scattered about suggests the poor dog has nothing to do during the day. LOL


Inga, you're right.. they are soooooo deprived.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

POOR Otis has had it "rough" with us from day one...








"His" own tent in our house...








He even has to settle for this horrible food...









Gosh, what a terrible life!!??


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SDO, that's despicable!!! You should be flogged for the mistreatment of such a wonderful dog as Otis... Poor thing - that stroller did nothing to compliment his eyes!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ugh-Oh knock at my door -they are coming to take him- word travels fast....you turned me in you tattle!! lol


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!! I am sickened looking at those pictures. he is so deprived. Send him to me I will take care of him! You obviously cant!! haha this thread is fun!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I did it for Otis!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He is looking cuter everyday. Love the last photo. The cute head cock.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's Bubba on day two of a three day grooming project. 










This is when he was kinda mad at me.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sugar Daddy, I can't believe you make him eat RAW bones. Poor baby
Durb, how could you force poor Snoopy to wear clothes.
Thanks Spice, I think he is pretty cute too but I know that I am partial. LOL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Cause he's my foo foo dog.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

How they gonna take him SDO? with a crane? lol


Now Harrise...you done made me go and cry. SHAME.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

You should see the way I treat my human child...poor girl has NOTHING!! Its all about me!! (HA HA NEVER about me, I meant to say!!)

They'd have to have a gun and a crane, Digit cause NOBODY's takin this boy from me!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

FooFoo? Durb...you gonna really hurt him saying that. AGHHH..Im calling pamela anderson.


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh my seeing all these abused dogs makes me want to go give my puppy another pillow to add to the 3 he already has LOL These are all so cute...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beavis never gets to have any fun. Every day, it's like he's walking on thin ice around here.










He never gets to play.










And he always has to act prim and proper.










Look how sad he is!










I'm just happy he stayed clean today.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Inga your babies just get cuter and cuter!

Oh the torture..If only all the rescues new.
He locked inside all the time.








He has no toys








CAR RIDE!








Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Teddie's "CAR RIDE!" made me literally laugh out loud!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Teddie's "CAR RIDE!" made me literally laugh out loud!


I was having problems with some of those pictures and had to put some different ones up..

That is one of the best pictures I have of him "Happy" He really does love car rides andis ready to go when ever and where ever lol


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

buddy suffering in the new chair for the first time








buddy suffering in the papasan chair








buddy never gets anything special to eat lol (no, he didn't get the whole piece, and i've since then, stopped giving them stuff on the table)








gwen and buddy suffering with momma


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Teddie, "Car Ride" is AWESOME! 

D&CMom, every time I see a picture of Gwen I think she has such a long, aristocratic nose.

We are terrible to Alvin. We make him sleep out in the cold:










And we dress him up for Halloween, which you can see he HATES:


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Alvin is such a ladies man with that eternal wink.

And Buddy is my cyberspace heart dog.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

He does look quite dashing in that picture with the Halloween collar, doesn't he, Digit?


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Alvin is such a ladies man with that eternal wink.
> 
> And Buddy is my cyberspace heart dog.


aw, that's so sweet! i think of him every time i see your avatar.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yea... their lives pretty much suck... 
Nessa


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

I know one of these days some one is going to report us for letting these 2 sleep on the king size bed. 
P.S.I love this thread.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

allab, you have such pretty babies! i almost ended up with a weim. maybe one day i'll have one. that last picture is precious!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

allab-beautiful dogs!! My brother has 2 weimys and I love them!! The one in the second picture looks just like his Lily girl. Love them!!


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Dane&Cockermom.As you can tell we dont love them at all.
Oh,pure dogs.........


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I’ve been reading this post and realized I have also been putting my pup through horrible conditions, I don’t know how he gets through it here!


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

You all are Horrible to your dogs!!! hehe

Poor Bonnie never gets to explore new things...









Shes always getting beat up by the cats and is never allowed on the furniture...









She never gets to enjoy warm starry nights outside, off leash with us...









and shes always tied to a tree with no room to run...









Sometimes I wonder why she hasn't run away yet...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ya'll are just despicable! Poor doggies LOL


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Hahhaha...
Well, I probably shouldn't post these on grounds they may incriminate me, but oh well, here goes anyway...
Zoe is tied up all day, never running free..








She never goes anywhere, especially the dog park...








She is not allowed on the furniture...








And we never let her sleep in the bed with us...








Tough life, huh..


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I beat him up..









Choke him..









Lock him in cages all day and night..









Nearly strangle him to death..










Uh, I think I DO need Ollie taken away from mne...


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am really a mean mom.

They live outside 24/7...and I make them sit in uncomfortable places.



















They are never allowed to run










They are not allowed to sleep in the house. They must sleep outside in the cold:


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Vixen, that first photo made me laugh out loud. Carter gave me a weird look on that one.

RBark, you should be ashamed of what you do to that poor dog. I mean, Grey hats are SOOOO last years fashion. How dare you!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Please tell me there was no snake in the cage with Ollie. LOL He looks so sad in there. I think he really must be taken away from you. Then to top it off you did the fashion failure with the Grey hat. Unacceptable! LOL

Rough, My biggest concern with the abuse your poor dogs have to endure is the shaved belly in the cold weather. What is up with that?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Inga said:


> Rough, My biggest concern with the abuse your poor dogs have to endure is the shaved belly in the cold weather. What is up with that?


I almost forgot about that . I shave them just so I can get a good laugh. Nothing more funny then a collie puppy who looks bald. Shaving during the cold makes them greatful for their coat. It wasn't for medical reasons at all, I don't spend money on vet care. Nope, when they are sick, they better toughen up. 

I also fogot this abuse case that happened last year.

Where did the sheltie go?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL That last picture is hilarious. Poor little puppy. How could you?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

The RSPCA have been to my house several times in regards to Aslans alchol problem(how was i to know he was sneaking to the pub at night?)








I really should be ashamed! I mean look at the life they live.tut tut














and i call myself a responsible owner?



Great thread Inga,so funny.lol


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Inga, pretty cruel, wasn't it? I was trying to get a 'just' Peaches picture, but Aspen wanted her time in the spotlight as well. She climbed up on the chair, and started to sit. So I just told Peaches to stay, and well...you see how it came out! Not hard to figure out which one is 'top dog' in the house. 

Mr. P, The picture of Aslan ordering his 'beverage' is just perfect. Seeing how just two of your dogs take up the entire couch, where do you sit? I am assuming their dog bed?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> Please tell me there was no snake in the cage with Ollie. LOL He looks so sad in there. I think he really must be taken away from you. Then to top it off you did the fashion failure with the Grey hat. Unacceptable! LOL
> 
> Rough, My biggest concern with the abuse your poor dogs have to endure is the shaved belly in the cold weather. What is up with that?


Only a 21' snake. I thought it would be fun to watch them fight! 

No, there was none. I was cleaning the cage, and so the snake was in my bathtub. Ollie jumped in it lol.


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

Torture by hugs!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I was hoping to come in here and see some more humane pictures..Thats it..im leaving.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm reporting you all! Then, I'm turning myself in.


Someone please get this dog to a groomer! 









And I guess I'm not the only one who keeps their dog indoors ALL DAY!









Or forces their dog to stay up all night.









But, I am humane on some level, I do let her sleep on the dirty laundry. You can give me that at least.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Dispicable!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sleep deprivation is the worst form of torture. Thank God she was able to pass out in the dirty laundry at least. Thanks for being kind to her and not forcing her into the unmentionables laundry. LOL It is amazing looking at all of those pictures. She looks like 2 different dogs. How often does she need to be groomed to stay so sleek looking? I keep thinking about getting a Giant Schnauzer but want to know what I am getting into grooming wise.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I feel awful after seeing this pictures.. It made me sick to my stomach.. But then, I am probably just as bad as all of you..

Me and my DH didn't exert any effort in building them a huge and insulated dog house..









We never allow them to play rough inside the house especially on top of the furniture...









They never get frozen peanut butter treats with liver stuffed inside ther kong.. NEVER!









I insist on making them sleep outside when its minus 40C rather than keep their warm and be comfy on the couch...


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

continuation...

I make them wear silly halloween costumes..

































I am selfish.. I only care about how I feel eventhough its evident, they dont seem happy about it..


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

continuation..

I am not a responsible owner because at 6 months I made them go through the painful process of neutering and I never made the vet give me pain reliever for them to take for 3 days..









I tease them by showing them things they cant have..

















I only feed them ORIJEN.. it only cost us $120/month for 2 bags of food..


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Inga said:


> How often does she need to be groomed to stay so sleek looking?


I take her to Edward Scissor Hands every 3 months. She's clippered versus stripped, and I believe stripping lasts longer...I forget. That puppy pic was taken just before I forcibly had her spayed for looking at me funny.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

continuation...

and we dont train them or enroll them to training classes..


----------



## abalinka (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are Barney Fife, Henry & Kegan struggling to make it thru the day....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I take her to Edward Scissor Hands every 3 months. She's clippered versus stripped, and I believe stripping lasts longer...I forget. That puppy pic was taken just before I forcibly had her spayed for looking at me funny.


Remind me never to look at you funny!

I can't believe I am even a part of this forum with all this animal suffering going on. LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

This is going to have multiple posts because I'm so abusive to my dogs...

We kick Uallis around...










Until he keels over in extreme pain...










I make him wear stupid hats for my amusement...










I NEVER give him any good treats...










MORE....


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't give him anything comfortable to sleep on...










...and I won't let him sleep...










EDDIE'S NEXT:

I never give him anything to play with:










Also, I never let him voice his frustration with his living conditions...










MORE...


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Continued from last post...










I never let him play outside in the snow because I know he loves it...










He never gets to relax outside in the shade...again because I know he loves it..










Finally, he NEVER gets to run outside off leash...










Ok, I'm finally done now...LOL!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm probably get banned from DF after you guys see what Kim has to put up with...

"Nobody loves me!"









We don't put a sheet up to make her a proper fort:









She's forced to use her toy as a pillow to rest her weary head:









And look, we killed her:


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Vixen16 said:


> You all are Horrible to your dogs!!! hehe
> 
> Poor Bonnie never gets to explore new things...
> 
> ...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Poor babies have to share one small doggy bed! Oh how their little bodies hurt from the crowded conditions.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL, Inga, how could you? You couldn't even give them a seperate bed?

A few more to add....the dogs live in terrible conditions. Poor Riley is falling off even.










They are all de-barked too, they can't be a dog for a moment, and act important watching the house.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Patches' Pet said:


> Also, my 6 year old daughter read this wohle thread with me and her comment was this: "Mom, I have a feeling that these dog owners just love their dogs WAY too much. Like we love Patches!" LOL


LOL - too funny. And to Kim's mind, love = food + attention, so we could never "love" her too much


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I like this thread, Oh I mean I don't like this thread-the treatment of your dogs is appalling. But sometimes it just feels good to deprive your pet just out of the meaness of your heart. Like for instance I make my dog wear this ridiculous christmas jingle collar








he is never allowed to just lounge around the house








and I never bathe him in his own private tub


----------

